# Weapon Recall



## PapaBoar (Nov 27, 2017)

If anybody likes to hunt or shoot black powder rifles, I just found out as I prepared to go deer hunting that my rifle had been recalled in 1998. It’s been a while but better safe than sorry! If you have a CVA black powder rifle with the last two serial numbers of 95 or 96, do not use that weapon. Contact CVA on their website for a replacement rifle. Some of you may hunt on base where shotguns or blackpowder rifles are all that’s allowed in firearms. You will have to take take it apart to see all of the numbers.
PB


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## PapaBoar (Nov 28, 2017)

You’re most welcome. I forgot to mention that the recall is for both .50 and .54 calibers. My rifle is a “Frontier Hunter” in .54 cal. I not only used it for hunting but also as a training aid for both the Scout/Sniper Instructor School at Quantico, and my last Basic SSSchool at Camp Lejeune, during my ballistics classes.  I never had a hang fire or a misfire shooting patch and ball , mini-balls, or Sabots. Lucky I guess, but if you research the damage and fatalities caused by the defect in the metalergy, you’ have no problem calling CVA for a new model.
Be Safe
PB


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 28, 2017)

PapaBoar said:


> You’re most welcome. I forgot to mention that the recall is for both .50 and .54 calibers. My rifle is a “Frontier Hunter” in .54 cal. I not only used it for hunting but also as a training aid for both the Scout/Sniper Instructor School at Quantico, and my last Basic SSSchool at Camp Lejeune, during my ballistics classes.  I never had a hang fire or a misfire shooting patch and ball , mini-balls, or Sabots. Lucky I guess, but if you research the damage and fatalities caused by the defect in the metalergy, you’ have no problem calling CVA for a new model.
> Be Safe
> PB




Fair enough, mine was passed down and I've used it semiregularly from hunting to on the range practice, haven't had an issue yet but you can never be to safe.


----------



## CDG (Nov 28, 2017)

Thread moved to the Weapons & Marksmanship forum.  Good info, PB.


----------

